# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Phuket International Blues Rock Festival 2012

## schiene

Die wichtigsten Konzerte finden am 24. und 25. Februar von 18 Uhr bis Mitternacht im Laguna Beach Resort am Bangtao Beach statt. 

Headliner des Festivals ist Chris Thomas King, der vor allem durch seinen Soundtrack für den Hollywoodfilm "O Broher, Where Art Thou?" mit George Clooney bekannt geworden ist. 

Tickets gibt es ab 1200 Baht unter Tel. +66 86682 2639 
oder phuketmusic@yahoo.com  und phuketmusic@gmail.com
Einen Überblick über das gesamte Programm und weitere Informationen finden Sie auf:
http://www.phuketbluesfestival.com/

----------

